# Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?



## Neuling Angler (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Boardies #h

will mir bald ne neue spinnrute anlegen für auf hecht und zander. Hauptsächlich vom ufer aus aber auch MANCHMAL vom Boot aus.

Könnt ihr mir vlt verraten wie lang diese Rute ungefähr sein sollte ? 3m oder kleiner oder länger etc... ?

Vielen dank schonmal im voraus
gruß Daniel#6


----------



## FangeNichts5 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Ich denke, 2,70m ist wohl ganz gut.
Bei dichtem Bewuchs oder anderen Behinderungen am Ufer würde ich allerdings schon zu 3,00m tendieren.


----------



## Florian1980 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Hab ne 2,70m Rute zum Spinnfischen, mit der ich von der Wurfweite, Aktion u.s.w. echt überzeugt bin. An Stellen, an denen Büsche weit ins Wasser hineinragen, wär n bisschen mehr wünschenswert, da man dann besser um die Büsche "rumschlenzen" könnte...


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Ich habe ausschließlich 2,70 cm nun.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

2,70m ist recht universell. Ich persönlich bin der Ansicht, dass die Angelrutenlänge ziemlich überschätzt wird. Vom Boot sind 2,70 eigentlich zu lang, aber wenn du nur selten vom Boot fischt, dann würde ich das vernachlässigen.
Meine favorisierte Länge ist mom. 2,10m und nur bei weitreichenden Steinpackungen fische ich länger.

Köderführung und Präsentation sind mit kurzen Ruten einfach leichter.


----------



## Darth-Bob (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Ich fischte früher oft 2,7-3m Ruten, muss aber Feststellen das im Normalfall die modernen 2m längen keine Nachteile bringen-nur leichter sind.


----------



## Neuling Angler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

also würdet ihr eher kürzere ruten empfehlen , also so um die 2,10 m bis 2,60 oder so ?


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Wenn du nur eine Spinnrute hast, dann ist 2,50-2,70m die richtige Länge.


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

ch benutze auch 2,70 m


----------



## Jonny81 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Ich habe 2 Ruten 2,40 und 2,70m Länge wobei ich die 2,70m bevorzuge.


----------



## schrauber78 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Ich fische Ruten von 2,00 bis 3,05m, je nachdem wie ich angele und der Uferbewuchs es zulässt.
Am Kanal reicht eine kurze Rute von 2,00  bis 2,40m.
An der Elbe oder an Seen (Uferangeln) greife ich gern auf längere Ruten zurück, da sie eine weitere Wurfweite (mind. 10 bis 15m Mehr) bieten.


----------



## Prinzchen (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich habe ausschließlich 2,70 cm nun.


 
Liegt's an der Kälte? :q


----------



## kati48268 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Eine sinnvolle Rutenlänge kann man nicht pauschalisieren und den generellen Trend zu kurzen Knüppeln finde ich absolut unsinnig.

An Ufern mit steilen Böschungen, dazu evtl. noch mit Steinpackungen im Wasser ist man auch mit 3m Ruten schnell aufgeschmissen. Wenn man dort dann gar noch vertikal vom Ufer angeln möchte, geht gar nix.

Ich 'spinne' manchmal mit einer 5m Bolo und auch die könnte an manchen Stellen noch gern einen Meter mehr haben.

Mit 2,70 ist man in den meisten Fällen gut bedient, ja.
Auf dem Boot dürfte das auch die Schmerzgrenze sein, je nach Boot, Angelart und Anzahl der Ruten die über die Rehling schauen sollen.

Die Entscheidung, wo was taugt, fällt aber am (eigenen!) Wasser.


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Eine sinnvolle Rutenlänge kann man nicht pauschalisieren und den generellen Trend zu kurzen Knüppeln finde ich absolut unsinnig.



Was findest du denn daran unsinnig?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> 2,70m ist recht universell. Ich persönlich bin der Ansicht, dass die Angelrutenlänge ziemlich überschätzt wird. Vom Boot sind 2,70 eigentlich zu lang, aber wenn du nur selten vom Boot fischt, dann würde ich das vernachlässigen.


 

Ach was, ich fische recht oft vom Boot (allerdings ja in der Ostsee) und da gehe ich nicht freiwillig unter 240cm, ich bin einfach nicht an so kurze Ruten gewöhnt.

Vom Ufer würde ich 270cm bis 300cm Ruten nehmen, damit kann man auch, wenn nötig, weiter werfen.

Edit: Uli, man erkennt dich ja fast ja fast gar nicht auf dem "Jugendfoto" als Carpcatcher  :q

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Ralle1964 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Mir stellen sich zur länge nüchtern betrachtet nur 2 fragen: wie weit MUSS ich werfen können und wieviel platz habe ich dazu. ist es sehr eng wegen der büsche, ist kürzer besser, weil du einfach besser werfen kannst.
haste platz, nimm lang. 
mehr als 3 m macht eigentlich nur an der küste auf Mefo sinn.
die ruten werden schwerer und kopflastiger, wenn sie länger werden sollte man bedenken.
gruß
Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Ralle1964 schrieb:


> Mir stellen sich zur länge nüchtern betrachtet nur 2 fragen:



Mir stellen sich da durchaus noch mehr Fragen z.B. welche Köder will ich fischen oder wie gut ist das Ködergefühl.

Jochen, auf einem Boot auf dem man wenig Platz hat ist eine kürzere Rute wohl handlicher. Ich empfehle mal ins extrem zu gehen und vom Bellyboot mit einer 3,60m Rute zu fischen, naja leuchtet ja auch so ein.


----------



## Ralle1964 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Mir stellen sich da durchaus noch mehr Fragen z.B. welche Köder will ich fischen oder wie gut ist das Ködergefühl.
> 
> Jochen, auf einem Boot auf dem man wenig Platz hat ist eine kürzere Rute wohl handlicher. Ich empfehle mal ins extrem zu gehen und vom Bellyboot mit einer 3,60m Rute zu fischen, naja leuchtet ja auch so ein.



hehe, die beidenfragen stellen sich mir überhaupt nicht, weil alle meine köder in meiner tasche sind, die ich mitschleppe und ich eh keine rute nehme in der ich kein ködergefühl habe.
gehe einfach davon aus, dass sowas vorher geklärt ist 

fürs boot nehme ich meine alte ruten, wenn sie kurz genug sind. fisch mal mit mehreren leuten vom boot mit zu langen ruten....und kaputt gehen tut auf nem boot evtl auch schonmal etwas. ruckzuck ist der stecken bruch. da muss nur jmd mal das gleichgewicht verlieren oder anhieb zu stark setzen. aber hey, jeder soll seine eigenen erfahrungen sammeln. für geld kann man alles ersetzen.

wenn ich sehe was nen bekannter aus schweden teilweise für billige ruten zum spinnen und downriggern nimmt, einfach weil sie zweckmässig und günstig sind, da schüttelt es mich. aber es macht ebend sinn. ne gute rolle, gute schnur und nen spitzer hacken sind bald wichtiger.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Ich zitiere mal einen älteren Beitrag zum Thema Spinnrutenlänge:


Bei nochmaligem Nachdenken fällt mir ein das der Vorteil längerer Ruten  zum Weitwerfen anfangs in älteren Angelbüchern Erwähnung fand.#4
In der damaligen Zeit waren Blinker, Spinner und seltener einfache Wobbler die am meisten verwendeten Kunstköder. Daneben Devons Spinnfliegen und diverse Eigenbauten.
Aber allen gemein war die Führungsweise.
Es wurde nach Möglichkeit weit ausgeworfen und gleichmässig wieder eingeholt.

Die heute vielfach verwendeten Köder wie Gummifische, Twister, moderne Twitchbaits .....u.s.w. verlangen nach Ruten die einen aktiven Führungsstil unterstützen.

Wer schon mal versucht hat mit 3 Meter Ruten zu twitchen oder  Gummifische mit  kleinen Hüpfern zu führen wird wissen, dass das  einfacher und viel direkter mit kurzen Ruten zu bewerkstelligen ist.

Die alten langen Zweihandspinnruten sind für die modernen Spielarten des Spinnfischen nicht sonderlich zu gebrauchen.#d

Deshalb verzichte ich bewusst auf den geringen Wurfweitenvorteil der  langen Flitschen und lege mehr Wert auf ein optimales Köderspiel.

Jetzt kommen sicher die Steinpackungsangler und sagen lange Ruten sind unumgänglich.
Das mag unter diesen Bedingungen so sein aber wo es nicht wirklich nötig ist bekommen handliche Ruten bei mir immer den Vorzug.:g

Ein Versuch im klaren Flachwasser, abwechselnd mit langer und kurzer Spinne, gibt da schön Aufschluss drüber . .  .

Da sieht man auch, dass der Köder sich gezielter steuern lässt als mit langen Ruten.

Man sieht was man fühlt und weiss später genau wie was der Köder treibt, wenn man ihn nicht mehr sieht.#6


----------



## kati48268 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Was findest du denn daran unsinnig?



Na, das hab ich doch versucht zu erläutern.
Beispiel: Jerkbaitruten. In jedem blöden Artikel dazu steht was von 'kurz kurz kurz', damit man nicht mit der Spitze durch's Wasser furcht.
Am flachen Seeufer und vom Boot alles richtig!

Jedoch liest das ein Rookie, kauft -weil das ja trendig ist- so einen Knüppel und steht dann z.B. hier an meinem Ufer der Ems; das Ufer ist steil und Büsche ragen in den Flusslauf. 
Mit so einem Teil kann man dort die Jungbullen auf der Wiese auf Abstand halten, für etwas anderes ist so ein Pinn an einem solchen Gewässer völlig ungeeignet.

Andersherum: ich habe auch eine 1,60m Spinnrute. Die nutze ich zum Waten in einem kleinen, zugewachsenen Bach. Mit einer längeren Rute könnte ich mich dort kaum bewegen.

"Unsinig" sind die _pauschalen_ Empfehlungen und erst recht das "die _muss_ so und so lang sein".


----------



## Ralle1964 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

..und deswegen hadere ich auch mit mir, ob eine 3,05 rocksweeper( eBucht)) nicht evtl zu lang ist. 
2,70 wären mir definitiv lieber. die ist jedoch nur regulär zu bekommen.
|kopfkrat


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Jochen, auf einem Boot auf dem man wenig Platz hat ist eine kürzere Rute wohl handlicher. Ich empfehle mal ins extrem zu gehen und vom Bellyboot mit einer 3,60m Rute zu fischen, naja leuchtet ja auch so ein.


 
Jo, leuchtet ein #6
Ich war auch bisher noch nicht in sehr kleinen Booten unterwegs (fühle mich da nicht gut) und Belly traue ich mich einfach nicht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> "Unsinig" sind die _pauschalen_ Empfehlungen und erst recht das "die _muss_ so und so lang sein".



Da hast du natürlich recht.

Wie gesagt, 2,70m sind schon universell. Ansonsten "funktioniert" eine kurze Angelrute logischerweise besser als eine lange.


----------



## Slotti (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Kann eigentlich dem Beitrag von Professor Tinca nur zustimmen.

Ich komme mehr und mehr weg von den 2,7m Ruten , zurzeit fische ich auch vom Ufer mit einer 2,3m und einer 2,4m Spinrute. Was die Wurfweite angeht kann ich da keinerlei Unterschied zu den 2,7m Stöckern erkennen. Die kürzeren Ruten sind einfach handlicher , besser balanciert und erlauben kürzere Griffaufbauten. Ködergefühl und Köderkontrolle ist auch besser.


Das ganze ist natürlich trotzdem stark abhängig von den Gegebenheiten am Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> Das ganze ist natürlich trotzdem stark abhängig von den Gegebenheiten am Wasser.




Damit hast du natürlich vollkommen recht.#6

Ausnahmesituationen erfordern auch mal aussergewöhnliche Mittel. Also besonders lange oder kurze Spinnruten.|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Slotti schrieb:


> Das ganze ist natürlich trotzdem stark abhängig von den Gegebenheiten am Wasser.


Das ist wohl der sinnigste Satz bisher! :m

Einfacher wird es, wenn man sich die Vor+Nachtteile von kurzer und langer Länge mal vor Augen führt (ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit).
Und sich dann zu den *Gegebenheiten* am Wasser fragt, ob man das dort braucht, oder nicht. |kopfkrat #c

Das mit der Wurfweite ist keine Sache der reinen Rutenlänge, sondern zuerst eben abhängig vom Köder und dann der reingesteckten Energie des Anglers (->Durchzugsgeschwindigkeit)

Kurze Rute ist leichter, handlicher, schneller und ausdauernder zu führen.

Lange Rute ist schwerer und unhandlicher, belastet mehr und geht eher auf die Ausdauer.
Aber wirft leichter (langsamer gezogen) weit, erlaubt mehr Verändern des Führungspunktes durch die Hebellänge und drillt in dem langen Bogen eben auch automatisch besser mit, der Fisch hängt "besser drin". Die höhere bewegte Rutenmasse kann vorteilhaft bei schwierigen Anhaksituationen sein. (Distanz,harte Mäuler)

Die (bisher) genannten Längen sehe ich anders: :m
Top sind 2,5m , 2,8m oder 3,2m , je nach *Gegebenheit*.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Da hänge ich aber noch 1,80m ,  2,10m , 2,40m und alles dazwischen mit ran.:m
|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Ja, darunter, da mach ich ja nichts. 
mir zuwenig Drillreserve.


----------



## Tommes63 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Hallo Daniel,
Techniktipps kann ich Dir als Anfänger nich geben. Ich hab für Gufi ne 2,4m und halte das für nen guten Kompromiss für Ufer und Boot. Bei uns am Kanalufer wäre ne 2,7 oder 3,0m sicher besser, aber gestern am Ufer im Gestrüpp hätte ich lieber ne 2,1m gehabt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## david24 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

also ich fische nur ruten 2,8m - 3,0m bei uns am teich ist das nen guter kompromiss da kann ich noch gut mit werfen vom platz und die weite stimmt auch.. ich angel jedoch auch gar nicht vom boot aus..

es kommt natürlich auch immer aufs gewässer drauf an.. oder halt persönliche vorlieben...


----------



## paul hucho (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

sooo, mische mich jetzt auch mal ein mit nem beitrag aus nem anderem trööt von mir#6




also *ich* unterscheide zwischen gefühl und kontrolle über den köder.
sicher hat man mit ner kurzen rute mehr gefühl, ist ja logisch.brauch man ja auch garnicht lange drüber nach zu denken.
Aber wenn man sein handwerk beherrscht dann ist die lange rute vielseitiger.




#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sein handwerk beherrscht dann ist die lange rute vielseitiger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is recht. :m
Dann sprechen wir uns in 20 Jahren nochmal.#6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



> Das mit der Wurfweite ist keine Sache der reinen Rutenlänge, sondern zuerst eben abhängig vom Köder und dann der reingesteckten Energie des Anglers (->Durchzugsgeschwindigkeit)


 
Das kann ich so nicht glauben. Mir fehlt jetzt der Vergleich, weil ich keine 180cm, 210cm, 240cm, 270cm und 300cm Rute habe die gleich beringt mit gleichem WG sind habe.
Aber wenn ich voll durchziehe sollte eine längere Rute den Köder doch mit mehr "Wumms" geschleunigen als bei einer kurzen. 



> Lange Rute ist schwerer und unhandlicher, belastet mehr und geht eher auf die Ausdauer.


 
Ähm, das würde ich nicht so sagen. Ich kann ohne Probleme den ganzen Tag aufn Kutter oder Boot sein und die schwere Spinnrute, bzw. Pilkrute fischen. Oder mit meiner 270cm Skelli die ganze Zeit fischen. 

Was seit ihr bloß für Weicheier?*  


Gruß, Jochen








*Natürlich nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht glauben. Mir fehlt jetzt der Vergleich, weil ich keine 180cm, 210cm, 240cm, 270cm und 300cm Rute habe die gleich beringt mit gleichem WG sind habe.
> *Aber wenn ich voll durchziehe sollte eine längere Rute den Köder doch mit mehr "Wumms" beschleunigen als bei einer kurzen*.



Du beantwortest deine Frage doch selbst: *beschleunigen*.

Nur darum geht es!
Ob das durch die Spannkraft/Aufladefähigkeit der Spinnrute geschieht oder durch reine Armkraft des Werfers ist erstmal egal, da beide Faktoren im Wurf ja normalerweise zusammentreffen.

Theoretisch(!) könnte jemand mit besonders viel Kraft ebensoweit mit einer Jerke werfen wie ein weniger kräftiger mit einer Rute die sich stark auflädt.

Letzendlich bestimmt nur die Geschweindigkeit, auf die man den Köder bringt, über die Wurfweite.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht glauben. Mir fehlt jetzt der Vergleich, weil ich keine 180cm, 210cm, 240cm, 270cm und 300cm Rute habe die gleich beringt mit gleichem WG sind habe.
> Aber wenn ich voll durchziehe sollte eine längere Rute den Köder doch mit mehr "Wumms" geschleunigen als bei einer kurzen.
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist jung und du bist ne Marke, zudem finde ich, dass du verdammt oft Recht hast und für meinen Begriff auch in diesem Punkt.#6

Ansonsten tendiere ich dazu zu sagen, dass eine Rute in aller Regel kaum zu lang, aber sehr wohl zu kurz sein kann.
Eine kurze Rute ist für meinen Begriff überall da sinnvoll, wo eine lange hinderlich ist.
Auf nem Boot, wohlmöglich mit mehreren Mitanglern, macht ne lange Rute keinen Sinn.
Sie wäre hinderlich, schließlich will man nicht die Popel vom Nachbarn aus der Nase angeln und Wurfweite braucht man schließlich auch keine, dafür hat man das Boot, um dahin zu fahren, wo die Fische stehen.|rolleyes
Vom Ufer aus brauche ich überall da eine kurze Rute, wo das Ufer steil ist, es mich schon ohne Rute auf's Maul schmeißt und die Botanik sehr "naturbelassen" ist.
An nem See ohne Uferbewuchs, ohne störende Bäume usw.(vorausgesetzt ich würde nur dort fischen, wo auch immer es sowas gibt), könnte die Spinnrute auch gerne 4,2m lang sein.
Einem Anschlag auf Weite Distanz, der Wurfweite und der Köderkontrolle ist eine lange Rute jedenfalls absolut zuträglich, da kann ein kurzer Stecken, gleicher Qualität, nicht gegen anstinken.#d


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Einem Anschlag auf Weite Distanz, der Wurfweite und der Köderkontrolle ist eine lange Rute jedenfalls absolut zuträglich, da kann ein kurzer Stecken, gleicher Qualität, nicht gegen anstinken.#d




ÄÄhhh . . .|kopfkrat

Der Wurfweite nur bedingt und der Köderkontrolle gar nicht zuträglich.
Dafür aber schön unhandlich und kopflastig.:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht glauben. Mir fehlt jetzt der Vergleich, weil ich keine 180cm, 210cm, 240cm, 270cm und 300cm Rute habe die gleich beringt mit gleichem WG sind habe.


Hab ich letztens schon öfter gemacht, also im Sommer, wo es netter draußen war. 2,40m und mehr bis 3m, 3,20m.
Auch mal wieder mit der 3,60m Rute - sogar sowas nehme ich manchmal auch als Spinrute.
Man merkt das eigentlich recht schnell.



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich voll durchziehe sollte eine längere Rute den Köder doch mit mehr "Wumms" geschleunigen als bei einer kurzen.


Grundsätzlich ist das nicht falsch, stimmt in gewisser Weise sogar. Aber auch wiederum nicht. 
Der bestimmende Faktor ist der werfende Angler , nicht die Rute. Wer mit weniger Last (kürzerer Hebel, geringerer Trägheitswiderstand) schneller durchziehen kann, erreicht damit auch seine Weite.
Richtig ist nur, dass wenn eine längere und eine kürzere Rute (unter ansonsten gleichen Umständen, insbesonderere gleicher Köder, Ringe, Schnur, Wind usw.) mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit durchgezogen werden, die längere den Köder mehr beschleunigen *muss* (physikalisch unabwendbar) und der demzufolge allermeist auch weiter fliegt. 
Sobald man nicht von gleicher Durchzugsgeschwindigkeit seitens des werfenden Anglers ausgehen kann, sieht es anders aus. Theoretisch hat bei gleicher eingesetzter Energie die kürzere Rute sogar einen Vorteil wegen weniger Ringen und weniger Ablaufwiderstand, d.h. wenn der Köder gleichschnell beschleunigt wurde. Und man mit der kürzeren genau ein wenig schneller durchgezogen hat, um die gleiche Ködergeschwindigkeit außen an der Rutenspitze zu erzeugen.

Was jetzt wichtig ist, ist der physiologische Faktor Mensch.
Die Schnellkraft ist schon mal begrenzt, vor allem im Produkt Geschwindigkeit * Last. Man kann nicht beliebig schnell durchziehen. Man kann das auch nicht beliebig lange, und man muss zwischen Powerwürfen und Effizienzwürfen unterscheiden.
Hat man aber u.U. genügend Kraft, um den längeren Hebel der langen Rute mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit durchzuziehen. Oder sogar entspannt mit weniger Schnellkrafteinsatz im angenehmen Bereich und resultierender guter Weite.
Oder man hat weniger Kraft, kann dafür aber "leichthändig" schnell durchziehen. Das ist letztendlich sogar genau konditionsabhängig, und tagesformabhängig. 

Deswegen mache ich es immer öfter sogar von der Lust auf kurz oder lang abhängig! :m 
(innerhalb der mir passend erscheinenden Grenzen, was auch die Zielfische mitbestimmen)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ÄÄhhh . . .|kopfkrat
> 
> Der Wurfweite nur bedingt und der Köderkontrolle gar nicht zuträglich.
> Dafür aber schön unhandlich und kopflastig.:m



Der Wurfweite für meinen Begriff deshalb, weil ich bei der langen Ruten den besseren Hebel habe und mehr Material, dass sich beim Wurf aufladen kann.
Siehe Brandungsruten: hier soll was weit raus und die Ruten sind daher auch mit durchgehender Aktion im Wurf und jenseits der 4 Meter. Schonmal ne Brandungsrute in 2,1 Meter gesehen? Ich nicht!
Köderkontrolle ist für meinen Begriff ins sofern besser, dass ich auf Distanz mehr bewegen kann, und auch der Winkel beim Anschlag günstiger ist.
Wenn ich ne Rute von 2 Meter Länge hochreiße tut sich da in 40 Metern Entfernung wenig bis gar nichts, bei ner langen Rute schon.
Dass ne lange Rute unhandlich ist, ist unbestreitbar, in jeder Situation: kopflastiger, schwerer, sperriger, lässt sich nicht so führen wie ein Bleistift.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Ich bestreite nicht, dass eine 4m theoretisch weiter wirft als eine 2m Rute.
Die wird aber so schwer, dass du sie nicht mehr genauso beschleunigen kannst.

Siehe auch Dets Ausführungen.|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ähm, das würde ich nicht so sagen. Ich kann ohne Probleme den ganzen Tag aufn Kutter oder Boot sein und die schwere Spinnrute, bzw. Pilkrute fischen. Oder mit meiner 270cm Skelli die ganze Zeit fischen.
> 
> Was seit ihr bloß für Weicheier?*


Wenn Du mal "Weicheier" in den Muckis haben will, mache ich Dir mal einen passenden Vorschlag: 
Nimm einen richtig tauchenden Wobbler, so ab 17cm -- 24cm deep running, derart Rapala Magnum, 
http://www.fishbig.de/images/product_images/popup_images/449_0.jpg
http://www.fishbig.de/images/product_images/popup_images/389_0.jpg
an der 2,7m oder besser 3m Rute, natürlich *"richtig" geführt mit Rute hoch*, oder rechtem Winkel zur Schnur im Boot.
Der hat eine Tauchschaufel von der Größe knapp unter einer Streichholzschachtelfläche, am besten aber so einen mit einer solchen Streichholzschachtel-Tauchschaufelgröße nehmen. 
Und den jetzt händisch fischen, so 30m auswerfen, und *schnell *einkurbeln. :m
Bin mal gespannt, was du nach 1 Stunde non-stop sagst, u.U. auch das (Rollen-)material! :g 

Und vom Ufer stehend ist eben anders, als gemützlich sitzend auf der Bootsbank. Man muss da auch nicht so weit. Alles unterschiedliche *Gegebenheiten*.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, was du nach 1 Stunde non-stop sagst, u.U. auch das (Rollen-)material! :g


 

Penn Slammer :m
So was ähnliches habe ich schon gemacht, wenn ich mit einem Freund Dorsche schleppen war, und ein Fisch gebissen hat, Motor aus und den Wobbler (bei mir ist es der Deep Tail Runner) nicht reinkurbeln, aber quasi "reingepumpt", wärend der andere drillt. Hat auch schon Fisch gebracht 




> Siehe Brandungsruten: hier soll was weit raus und die Ruten sind daher auch mit durchgehender Aktion im Wurf und jenseits der 4 Meter. Schonmal ne Brandungsrute in 2,1 Meter gesehen? Ich nicht


 
Brandungsruten sind auch so lang, weil man bei richtigem Brandungswetter die Schnur ausm Wasser halten muss, sonst  hat man viel Dreck an der Leine.
Mit Brandungsrute kann man aber wirklich weit werfen. Am Freitag war ich mit der Brandungsrute los und bin mit dem Brandungszeugs weiter raus gekommen als ich es mit der Spinnrute geschafft hätte. Dafür tut jetzt meine Schulter weh, die Kev Surf von Sportex (von nem Freund geliehen) braucht ordentlich Kraft um sich aufzuladen.

@ Sensitivfischer:
Danke, das hört man gerne wenn die Beiträge positiv angenommen werden 


Ich bin hier aber langsam raus, das wird mir hier zu physikalisch und zu lang, da brummt mir bald der Schädel vom schreiben 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bestreite nicht, dass eine 4m theoretisch weiter wirft als eine 2m Rute.
> Die wird aber so schwer, dass du sie nicht mehr genauso beschleunigen kannst.
> 
> Siehe auch Dets Ausführungen.|wavey:



Das stimmt schon, aber wenn ich von der Praxis her, quer durch alle Rutentypen gehe, stelle ich zumindest fest, dass Beschleunigung nur in einem begrenzten Rahmen Länge kompensieren kann.
Kompensieren, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, von wett machen kann kaum die Rede sein.
Ne Matchrute in 4,5 Meter(eigentlich keine Matchrute im klassischen Sinn) erreicht die selbe Wurfweite völlig entspannter, als ein vergleichbares Modell in 3,6 Meter, beide haben wie die Spinnruten ne ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion.
Nur mit einem hochwertigeren Blank und mehr Schnellkraft reingesteckt, lässt sich mit MÜHE die Wurfweite realisieren, die mit der Langversion ziemlich selbstverständlich ist.
Gerade Spinnruten mit ihrer Spitzenaktion, haben wenig Material, das aktiv für die Wurfweite arbeitet, da bringt Länge schon Wurfweitenvorteile, solange der Blank nicht zuviel Luftwiderstand mitbringt.#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

@FehmarnAngler
Da hast Du mit der Schulter doch jetzt das beste Gefühl für wieso lange Rute auch schlaucht.

Physik und Schulbeginn ist aber doch ganz passend :q, kannste Dich schon mal richtig drauf einstimmen, Hebelgesetze und so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber wenn ich von der Praxis her, quer durch alle Rutentypen gehe, stelle ich zumindest fest, dass Beschleunigung nur in einem *begrenzten Rahmen* Länge kompensieren kann.


Das ist richtig mit dem begrenzten Rahmen.
Bedingt durch die werfenden Angler, welche beileibe wiederum nicht alle gleich sind, d.h. jedermanns/-fraus Rahmen ist schon auch noch ein Stück unterschiedlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Gerade Spinnruten mit ihrer Spitzenaktion, haben wenig Material, das aktiv für die Wurfweite arbeitet, da bringt Länge schon Wurfweitenvorteile, solange der Blank nicht zuviel Luftwiderstand mitbringt.#c




Und das Gewicht sowie die Kopflastigkeit viele, viele möglichst entspannte Würfe zulässt.:m
Ansonsten macht die ganze Spinnerei keinen Spass.|wavey:

Ich halte die möglichast attraktive Köderführung für den Fangerfolg (und darum gehts ja eigentlich) für entscheidender als die theoretisch maximal machbaren Zentimeter mehr an Wurfweite.

Und das geht besser wenn die Rute nicht übermässig schwer, unhandlich und kopflastig ist, also kurz, ist ist.:m


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @FehmarnAngler
> Da hast Du mit der Schulter doch jetzt das beste Gefühl für wieso lange Rute auch schlaucht.
> 
> Physik und Schulbeginn ist aber doch ganz passend :q, kannste Dich schon mal richtig drauf einstimmen, Hebelgesetze und so.


 

Jetzt ist eine Brandungsrute aber auch ein ganz andere Kaliber als eine Spinnrute 
Und ich musste eben auch ganz schön durchziehen mit 160gr, später 180gr, damit sich die Rute aufgeladen hat. Das hatte aber mehr damit zu tun, das die Kev Surf ein ganz schön hartes Teil ist. 

Von wegen.... zur Zeit gehts in Physik um Strom, Widerstände, usw |uhoh: Und dazu zur Zeit supertolle Kreidephysik...

Ne danke, da ist mir Chemie lieber, da gibs immer Experimente wo was passiert und wo man alles versteht. #6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ..Fangerfolg (und darum gehts ja eigentlich) für entscheidender als die theoretisch maximal machbaren Zentimeter mehr an Wurfweite.
> 
> Und das geht besser wenn die Rute nicht übermässig schwer, unhandlich und kopflastig ist, also kurz, ist ist.:m



Na klar, das ist's eben. Hat schon nen Grund warum wir so kurze haben!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

|muahah:Endlich wurde er auch mal bei einer Ferkelei erwischt :vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Frechen Bengels . . .|bigeyes:m

Es geht doch eindeutig um Spinnruten.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> |muahah:Endlich wurde er auch mal bei einer Ferkelei erwischt :vik:



Werd mal nicht frech Jungspund!:m
Hier reden Profis von Spinnruten.|kopfkrat


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Ich kanns ruhig sagen, habe ja auch meine Signatur schon längst angepasst (Auf Wunsch von Det) :m

Ja klar, Spinnruten. Straff, hart und lang mit genügen Power zum werfen  Wie konnte ich nur....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ich kanns ruhig sagen, habe ja auch meine Signatur schon längst angepasst (Auf Wunsch von Det) :m
> 
> Ja klar, Spinnruten. Straff, hart und lang mit genügen Power zum werfen  Wie konnte ich nur....



Na siehst', hast schon kapiert, ist nix passiert!


----------



## Walstipper (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der bestimmende Faktor ist der werfende Angler , nicht die Rute. Wer mit weniger Last (kürzerer Hebel, geringerer Trägheitswiderstand) schneller durchziehen kann, erreicht damit auch seine Weite.



Hier mal ein Vid. wie es gehen kann, wobei anzumerken ist das wir hier in Europa wiedermal hinterher hinken, zumindest hab ich hier noch keinen so werfen sehen. 
In JP in jedem Video zu sehen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpHeDJPmthk#t=1m38s

Ansonsten is dem was Det hier erläutert, eigentlich nichts mehr hinzu zufügen #6


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



> Hier mal ein Vid. wie es gehen kann, wobei anzumerken ist das wir hier  in Europa wiedermal hinterher hinken, zumindest hab ich hier noch keinen  so werfen sehen.
> In JP in jedem Video zu sehen:


Ob wir in Europa "hinterher hinken" nur weil wir uns dem neuesten Japanischen Show Wurf noch nicht abgeschaut haben, wage ich ja mal zu bezweifeln!
Diese Art Wurf wird wohl auch nur mit sehr leichten ultra schnellen Blanks
funktionieren,die sich eben auf die relativ kurze Strecke genügend aufladen.Da zu ist die Rute noch recht kurz. Mit ner drei Meter Spinne
wird das so nicht funktionieren(oder nur unzureichend,was die Distanz angeht)
Sinn macht diese Art Wurf für mich nur z.B. bei beengten Platzverhältnissen und nicht wenn ich wie der Typ am kahlen Ufer
eines Bergsees stehe.Da sollte es warscheinlich möglichst "Cool" aussehen.
Außerdem  sollte man sich auf diese Art,mit geschätzten zwei drittel
Wurfdistanz zufrieden geben,denn ich denke ein voll durchgezogener
Überkopfwurf wird das letzte Drittel bringen!

Taxidermist

P.S.:Übrigends angelt mein Kumpel schon lange Jahre so,wenn er am bewachsenen
Ufer vom Altrhein seine Effzetts unter überhängenden Bäumen "rausschießt"


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Vid. wie es gehen kann, wobei anzumerken ist das wir hier in Europa wiedermal hinterher hinken, zumindest hab ich hier noch keinen so werfen sehen.
> In JP in jedem Video zu sehen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpHeDJPmthk#t=1m38s



Oft können wir auch nicht so werfen, da dies nur machbar ist, wenn man den Köder bis an den Spitzenring kurbelt. Ich hab jedenfalls keine Lust meine Ringe mit einem Stahl oder Titanvorfach zu zerstückeln. 


Wenn du meinst wir hinken beim Werfen hinterher, kannst du dir ja mal die Master Caster angucken. 

Davon gibt es noch ein paar mehr Videos.


----------



## Walstipper (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

@Taxerdermist: Genau um die Möglichkeiten zwischen langer und kurzer Rute ging es, auf den Wiederspruch zwischen den ultraschnellen Blanks kombiniert mit Wurftechnik und dem Verneinen unserer hinterher hinkens brauch ich dich nicht aufmerksam zu machen. 
Das ist auch in anderen Bereichen Fakt, langsam passt man sich an.

Bei dem Wurfstil, beginnend mit der Rute auf dem Wasser, sollte sich die Rute durch die Rückwärtsbewegung mehr aufladen, hört sich im Video auch nicht wirklich nach 2/3 Tempo an |rolleyes

@Chrizzi: Hab ich hier auch schon gepostet, hat Nullkommanix mit Spinnings zu tuen. 
Mit längerem Titan sieht womöglich anders aus.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

@Walstipper,Die zwei Drittel Distanz waren von mir nur ne grobe Schätzung, davon ausgehend,dass die Rute sich über einen längeren Weg besser,stärker, aufladen würde.Möglich wäre es allerdings,dass es beim entsprechenden Blank auch so reicht, die volle Distanz zu erreichen.
Da ich aber weitaus schwerer fische,sowohl was die Ruten angeht,als auch
die verwendeten Köder ist sone Wurftechnik für mich nur sinnvoll, wenn es,wie oben beschrieben beengte Platzverhältnisse notwendig machen.
Dann wäre ich allerdings auch noch mit der Hälfte der theoretisch zu erzielenden Distanz zufrieden!
Aber dass sieht so aus als obs Spass macht und vielleicht muss ich mir noch auf die alten Tage, son Barschstöckchen zulegen, um den zu haben.

Taxidermist


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Ein "Hinterherhinken" in Europa sehe ich nicht.
Wer schon mal zwischen Büschen am Ufer fischte und unter überhängenden Ästen, weiß, dass er es anders gar nicht kann.
Den Vorteil am kahlem Ufer sehe ich nicht zwingend.


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Hab Spinnruten zwischen 2,10m und 3,20m. Je nachdem wo ich angel und was ich vorhabe wird diejenige genommen. 

Stehe ich auf einem Steg der nur 20cm höher ist als der Wasserstand & ich bin am Spinnern, nehme ich die 2,10m Rute mit 0.30er Mono. 

Für den Rhein mit Gummifisch zwischen den Buhnen rumzuhüpfen nehme ich die 2,70m Rute mit 0.14er Geflecht.

Hab ich Hindernisse zu überwinden oder die Angelposition ist extrem höher als die Wasseroberfläche, dann nehme ich auch mal die 3,20m Rute mit. Geht natürlich stark in den Arm wenn man länger mit der Rute angelt.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und das geht besser wenn die Rute nicht übermässig schwer, unhandlich und kopflastig ist, also kurz, ist ist.:m



Na ja, ganz knapp vorm Tatütaataa, würde ich mal sagen...:m


----------



## Walstipper (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Walstipper,Die zwei Drittel Distanz waren von mir nur ne grobe Schätzung, davon ausgehend,dass die Rute sich über einen längeren Weg besser,stärker, aufladen würde.Möglich wäre es allerdings,dass es beim entsprechenden Blank auch so reicht, die volle Distanz zu erreichen.



Diese Wurftechnik scheint vorwiegend bei leichten Ködern brauchbar, womit ich bei deiner These der Aufladung wäre. 
Die schnelle Rückwärtsbewegung verursacht wohl hier die stärkere Aufladung, wobei ich schon extreme Beispiele gesehen hab, als in dem Link.
Ich versuche mehr darüber in Erfahrung zu bringen und werds dann posten #h

@Toni: Ein Stipper wird vom Ami/Japaner nix mehr lernen können, jemand der mit Kunstködern seine Fische fängt dafür mit Sicherheit. 
Sowas braucht natürlich niemand zwangsweise, Spaß am angeln erlebt jeder subjektiv.


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Mal davon ausgehend, dass der Köder die größte Wurfweite mittels einer ballistischen Flugbahn (im Bogen) erreicht wird, stimme ich da Taxidermist voll und ganz zu.

Ein Köder, der bestenfalls parallel zum Wasser beschleunigt wird, wird nie die Weite erreichen, die ein Köder (mit gleicher Beschleunigung)  in einer ballistischen Flugbahn erreicht.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

...obwohl man auch an anderer Stelle gut hätte zuschlagen können


Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...weil ich bei der langen Ruten den besseren Hebel habe und mehr Material...
> dass ne lange Rute unhandlich ist, ist unbestreitbar, in jeder Situation





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hab ich letztens schon öfter gemacht, also im Sommer, wo es netter draußen war.
> ...
> Grundsätzlich ist das nicht falsch,
> ...
> ...



Ich denke, diesen Thread sollte man im Auge behalten....:m


----------



## Walstipper (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Mal davon ausgehend, dass der Köder die größte Wurfweite mittels einer ballistischen Flugbahn (im Bogen) erreicht wird, stimme ich da Taxidermist voll und ganz zu.
> 
> Ein Köder, der bestenfalls parallel zum Wasser beschleunigt wird, wird nie die Weite erreichen, die ein Köder (mit gleicher Beschleunigung)  in einer ballistischen Flugbahn erreicht.



Bist du Hellseher, oder warst du tatsächlich dabei als der da im Video geworfen hat?

Desweiteren auch falsch was du hier sagst, aber ich weis nicht wie du gegen den Wind wirfst |rolleyes


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Bist du Hellseher, oder warst du tatsächlich dabei als der da im Video geworfen hat?
> 
> Desweiteren auch falsch was du hier sagst, aber ich weis nicht wie du gegen den Wind wirfst |rolleyes



Hellseher bin ich nicht, für mich sieht das so aus, das die Rute bis max. 12:00 Uhr angehoben wird und dann nach vorne beschleunigt wird.

Falls er die Rute nach Hinten bis ca. 14:00 Uhr bewegt und anschließend bis ca. 11:00 Uhr beschleunigt sehe ich keinen Unterschied zur der Wurftechnik die ich seit etwas mehr als 43 Jahre ausübe.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



> Hellseher bin ich nicht, für mich sieht das so aus, das die Rute bis  max. 12:00 Uhr angehoben wird und dann nach vorne beschleunigt wird.



Unterhandwurf nannte man dass früher,nicht zu verwechseln mit einem Pendelwurf ,weil letzerer kaum Weite bringt!

Taxidermist


----------



## Walstipper (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Sicher ist diese Technik auch nicht immer zu gegrauchen, bei (zu) schweren Ködern läd man die Rute auch anders vernüntig auf, oder bricht bei der Technik aus dem Video sogar.


----------



## Bassey (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...obwohl man auch an anderer Stelle gut hätte zuschlagen können
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles zu einfach werter Honey...
Es lässt sich einfach nicht vermeiden, dass man über "Ruten" redet in einem Anglerboard... Da gab es schon vieeeel edlere Verschreiber, diese hier sind ganz offensichtlich einfach nur Themenbezogen und keine wahnwitzigen Verschreiber...

Hier wird nicht gefaulenzt werter Honey! Deine Kandidaten müssen es verdient haben in die Ruhmeshalle aufgenommen zu werden... Wirst wohl weich auf deine alten Tage


----------



## FehmarnAngler (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Na ja, ganz knapp vorm Tatütaataa, würde ich mal sagen...:m


 

Ach nöö, aber ich werde bei jeder Gelegenheit verhaftet :c


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ach nöö, aber ich werde bei jeder Gelegenheit verhaftet :c




Jochen, Jochen, Jochen!:m

Du wirst doch den Fahnder nicht beeinflussen wollen?!|znaika:

Zur Strafe drei Tage Jungferkelanwärter-Sonderbeobachtung!|rolleyes#4


----------



## FehmarnAngler (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche länge der Rute fürs Ufer ?*

Ach was, wann schreibe ich schon mal was eindeutig zweideutiges? 

Mir fällt gerade ein, ich muss gleich nochmal ne Rute vom Wochenende auspacken und putzen :m


----------

